# Throttle body ECU reset



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

2003 Altima 2.5
Took it in for inspection and service manger tells me throttle body is very dirty. Not an inspection failure, but maintenance to keep it running well. I tell him i've cleaned mine on my 95 Jetta, so I'll just do it on the Altima. He says OK, but tells me the only way to reset the ECU is with the NISSAN computer. Tells me even the Snap-On diag won't reset this ECU. 

Anyone know if this is true? The 95 Jetta is OBD 1, so after cleaning, my ECU reset after a few drives (power cycles). I don't feel like paying $90 for something I can probably do.

Can I reset the ECU after the Throttle body cleaning?

Thanks


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

29 looks, no replies?

I decided to just remove the intake hose and not remove or electrically disconnect the TB.
I'll just spray it out that way. Shouldn't need a re-learn if the electrical connector is not removed.

Thanks for the help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i didnt see this post before .. anyway... ill have an answer for you by tomorrow... at around this time.. i reallly have no idea if it's true but i'll ask my best friend he's a nissan/inf tech.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

pjam said:


> 29 looks, no replies?
> 
> I decided to just remove the intake hose and not remove or electrically disconnect the TB.
> I'll just spray it out that way. Shouldn't need a re-learn if the electrical connector is not removed.
> ...


2 things... first its electronic you're not even supposed to spray it...
how many miles on the car anyway ?? is it really that dirty that it needs to be cleaned....
advice was .. don't even mess with it.. 
but in case you do any computer will work..
that's what i was told by a tech..

good luck.


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.
The mileage is only 30K, so I had the same question as you regarding how dirty the TB could possibly be.
I haven't had a chance to get under the hood lately, so I'll assess it when i have time.
As far as the TB being electronic,isn't that just the TB control module? I haven't looked yet, but isn't the actual TB a mechanical piece?

Anyway, thanks again for the reply, it makes sense. I'll report any findings when I get the chance to do a thorough inspection of everything.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it is.. he actually explained it to me in paper..kinda tough to actually type it up.. but his advice was just ... don't mess with it.. at 30k.. it's def not dirty..


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

There are some problems with Altima and Sentra 2.5s having TB getting excessively dirty. You should just clean it out with a good rag soaked with a mild detergent and water. DO NOT let any water drip in (well you can let a little, very little get in, but just try to be careful and not let any). There is a teflon coating inside that is supposed to keep the inside clean, so using something like a chemical cleaner may remove that coating.
The service manager is correct in saying that you need the Nissan CONSULT to reprogram the ECM to correct the idle speed.
The idle will go up after cleaning out the TB, and this may set off an idle speed control code in the ECM. But the ECM will readjust the idle on its own. You may have to live the check engine light being on for awhile tho.


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

So , I cleaned the throttle body with Teflon-safe TB cleaner this wekend. As RPS180 mentioned,the idle was very high initially. I performed the "ignition ON,5x gas pedal depression,wait 10secs,etc." procedure and the idle did reset to a consistent 700 RPM idle. 
Car is running great,feels much more responsive,idle is good.
MIL is still on,though. I've only driven about 15 miles since I did it (about 4-5 poweron/off cycles). Should I just wait it out and the MIL will extinguish after driving some more?

I was so psyched when I was able to relearn the idle myself, but I know my wife will soon tire of seeing the idiot light.


----------



## pjam (Apr 7, 2005)

FYI-
I re-learned the Idle with the "ignition on, gas pedal pump" technique.

CEL cleared after about 200 miles,10-20 start up cycles.

Oh, and there is teflon-safe TB cleaner available.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## Derrick929 (Jan 7, 2008)

rps180 said:


> There are some problems with Altima and Sentra 2.5s having TB getting excessively dirty. You should just clean it out with a good rag soaked with a mild detergent and water. DO NOT let any water drip in (well you can let a little, very little get in, but just try to be careful and not let any). There is a teflon coating inside that is supposed to keep the inside clean, so using something like a chemical cleaner may remove that coating.
> The service manager is correct in saying that you need the Nissan CONSULT to reprogram the ECM to correct the idle speed.
> The idle will go up after cleaning out the TB, and this may set off an idle speed control code in the ECM. But the ECM will readjust the idle on its own. You may have to live the check engine light being on for awhile tho.


RPS, 
By mistake I sprayed the throttle body, I tried the idle relearn, closed position relearn and the idle volume relearn. No luck, idle still won't come back down. Any idea what else I can do to get it to idle right? Tried disconnecting the battery then doing it again, still no luck. Did I just not do the idle relearn procedure correctly? Dont' see how I could mess that easy one up. What else would be making the idle so high? Around 1,400 or so. Any suggestions to get it to come down?


----------



## ecrystal (Apr 24, 2015)

*06 Nissan Altima*

I have an 06 Nissan Altima. I was driving and out of nowhere the gas pedal did not register as if I was pushing it at all. Within about 2 minutes, my car died and I coasted into a parking lot. After turning the ignition off for about 2 minutes, my car cranked right back up, but had a SES light on the dash. The code P2135 popped up. I removed my throttle body and cleaned it and I also reset the code and it ran fine for another week. After about a week, the gas pedal wouldn't register randomly, but it never caused the car to go dead. I bought a used throttle body from a salvage yard and replaced it and after replacing it, the car would only move on idle. I noticed that the "flap" on the inside of the throttle body wasn't opening properly so I took it off and put the old one back on. I was told that I may need a new accelerator pedal so I bought one from a salvage yard, replaced it and low and behold it's still doing the same thing. Now I have 3 codes that have popped up which are: P2101, P2128, P2138. I was told that any time you unplug the TB or the gas pedal that they have to be reprogrammed by a Nissan computer. Is this true? I can drive the car, but randomly the accelerator pedal does not register that I am pushing it after a few seconds to a couple minutes it catches back up and works fine.


----------

